# Being Depersonalized while having a flu



## BlueBeetle (Mar 22, 2018)

I had a pretty nasty cold the last couple days and I don't think it's going to get better until next week.

In this time my DPDR has been far worse, the worst it has been besides the first few days which were absolute hell. I have terrible anxiety, terrible existential thoughts. I can barely sleep, eat, watch TV. Being alone makes me go crazy, thankfully I have some family members around and I try to call a friend when it gets too much.

Has anyone had a cold/been sick while having DPDR and did you think it made it worse?


----------



## Kiwi89 (Mar 31, 2017)

Getting sick always exacerbates my symptoms too! Weird that there’s any connection between it


----------



## Didi (Mar 17, 2018)

I've never felt sick .. I never have any headaches etc since I am in this numb hypo arousal state. Some ppl wish they had this, I wish I could just feel anything...


----------



## BlueBeetle (Mar 22, 2018)

Didi said:


> I've never felt sick .. I never have any headaches etc since I am in this numb hypo arousal state. Some ppl wish they had this, I wish I could just feel anything...


I get what you mean....although I have to say I still do not have emotions. Since my DP started a bit over a month ago I feel very numb as well, however I became sick, as in just having physical symptoms of a cold.


----------



## mrt (Dec 10, 2011)

Yep, being ill always makes me worse. I've got a cold coming on, hope its not going to be too bad :???: least you know its a temporary worsening


----------



## pinggvin (Dec 16, 2017)

There are people that get cured of dp/dr by curing their chronic sinnitus. Probably some part of people has it as symptom of some ilness. There are several diseases that are linked to dp/dr like lyme,mold,gbs, heavy metal toxicity like mercury toxicity, chronic sinnitus etc. Take a look at this post when it comes to flu http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/77210-recovered-after-5-years-and-a-half/


----------



## peanut10 (Mar 31, 2018)

I found myself talking to myself in the mirror once (free versing, contemplating if it was me in the mirror) before a really bad virus had me bed ridden for three days.


----------



## Psychonaut-Of-DP (Mar 24, 2018)

Getting sick causes pain and unpleasantness so it makes sense to me that DP would increase during those times


----------



## Sk98 (Apr 14, 2018)

I have had the flu for about a week now bed ridden with bad temperature sore throat and got put on antibiotics only about 3 days ago did I feel some disconnectioness hoping it wasn’t DP coming back ( last time I had it was 2-3years ago ) I’m now still not feeling myself and thinking it could be DP... has anyone else had this come on before from being really sick? What helped them? Does it pass after the flu goes? I can’t go through it again I missed a huge part of my life from it please any advice!


----------

